
Disrupted sleep patterns can lead to ‘deviant behaviour’, research suggests - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/may/27/disrupted-sleep-patterns-can-lead-to-deviant-behaviour-hay-festival-hears
======
plugger
So by this logic all parents of young children are more susceptible to
“unethical and deviant” behaviour? I'm not convinced.

